

Ask HN: How do you follow people's submissions / comments on here? - merrick33

Increasingly finding myself wanting to "follow" certain people on here. I don't see it built into the system I am guessing you use RSS to do this?
======
hs
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=merrick33>

------
qhoxie
I use <http://ycfeeds.com/> for this.

